# layout sheds



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Where I am the commercial sheds are old barn style, the walls are maybe five feet high, then three different angles on the roof begins curving inside at five feet or less. This reduces the height for the layout and restricts area for mountains or buildings on a layout say 24 inches wide at most. I may need to build my own, but would like to buy a shed and reduce my building time considerably. It will have to be insulated against cold and heat at an elevation of 7500 ft altitude.
Does anyone have any experience with a layout in a shed like this?


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Seems to me that a U-Shaped layout might be a thought and if you can reach 24" then the 24' size should work. Insulation is great but I think you may still need a heat source for the winter and maybe fans for the summer. Just my humble thoughts.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Do you have a home owners assoc to deal with or can you build any style and size you want? Most places don't require a building permit for under 100 sq feet, a 8x12 is 96 sf. Too small for a layout shed I'd think. Neighbors, property line set backs need to be considered. 

I searched the internet, looking at various styles before deciding on a simple 8x12 for our yard stuff and junque.

Rest assured no matter what size you build it you'll wish you had gone bigger.
I said "you build it" because I wasn't too impressed with materials used in the kit styles Lowes and HD have and we built a shed almost twice the size with better materials for half the cost a local shed builder/dealer wanted.
Good Luck


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Fly I bought a shed very similar to the one you are describing. The walls are 6' high though and the building is 14 X 32' with the gable roof and ceiling. I havent measured how high it is, but it is very high. I had to use a 8' ladder when I was finishing out the inside. You can buy these insulated and finished in the inside already but they are quite high. I finished mine out myself, I used sanded plywood for the walls and for the ceiling and ends I used cedar planks. I dont have a pic of it finished out but I have a few before I started on it. I did insulate the whole building and bought a A/C window unit and I have a cpl small space heaters for our mild winters here.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Here is a pic before I started finishing out the inside. The building had a 4' X 6' inset which I took out before I started the finishing out process. The inside is a mess right now but I will try to get a pic of it for you and a measurement on the hright of the ceiling.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks guys, first, we have no HOA's, that's why I am there. The town has about 200 souls, is unencorperated . The county sometimes wants permits but I don't think for this. The 8X12 size is that way so the lumber yard trucks need no oversize permit to move them. I need the walls high enough so I can have storage underneath, and a work table. We have one shed we bought for a layout room, but with the low walls, I used it for storage instead. Was planning on a bigger shed with verticle walls, only finances for that disappeared so had to shelv my plans for a while.


----------

